# Bastille Day 7/14/22



## RadishRose (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 14, 2022)

Happy Bastille Day!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 14, 2022)

_“A strong nation is the one whose citizens are united and have respect and passion for their country, just like France. Bonne Fete Nationale!”_


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 14, 2022)

The only reason I knew about this day when I was younger is because  it was on the same day as my parents anniversary. Every morning on this date my dad would greet me saying Happy Bastille Day.
So happy Bastille Day everyone and Happy 71st anniversary to my parents. My mom has passed and my dad would not understand the significance of the day now but still a special day to me and my sisters.


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 14, 2022)

I found several versions of La Marseillaise on YouTube and sang along with it this morning
 Learned it in Hs French class from our wonderful teacher from Brettany. 
Aux armes, citoyens! Formez vos bataillons! Marchons!


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 14, 2022)

My beloved mom was born on Bastille Day in 1912 which would have made her 110 yrs. old today had she lived.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 14, 2022)

Spare a thought for us poor Aussies. 

We never had a revolution unless you count the Battle of Vinegar Hill or the Eureka Stockade, both of which were quickly put down by the authorities. 

How can we organise one so that we too can have a big celebration with street parades and fireworks?


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 15, 2022)

Aussies, have a celebration and parade & fireworks etc because y’all are smarter and more civilized than us folks in the northern hemisphere and seem to be able to get things done without storming things, bloodshed  and making messes. Apparently have watched and  learned from the Northern Hemi’s mistakes.


----------

